# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay nội địa

## hoaluair

VÉ MÁY BAY NỘI ĐỊA

Tại thị trường Việt Nam, các hãng hàng không đang khai thác vé máy bay nội địa bao gồm: Vietnam Airlines, Jetstar Pacific, Air Mekong và Vietjet Air.

Để đáp ứng nhu cầu đa dạng và liên tục của khách hàng, các hãng hàng không luôn đưa ra nhiều loại giá vé khác nhau nhằm có thể phục vụ và đáp ứng được tất cả nhu cầu của Quí khách.
Đại lý vé máy bay Hoa Lư, đại lý chính thức của Vietnam Airlines, Jetstar Pacific, Air Mekong và Vietjet Air luôn cập nhật các chương trình khuyến mãi của các hãng hàng không. Do vậy, Quí khách sẽ rất dễ dàng đặt được vé máy bay nội địa tại phòng vé Hoa Lư thông qua gọi điện thoại hay sử dụng các dịch vụ order, hỗ trợ trực tuyến.

Một vài thông tin và gợi ý đến Quí khách khi có nhu cầu mua vé máy bay nội địa giá rẻ như sau:

-          Lên kế hoạch đặt vé máy bay sớm so với thời gian khởi hành, bình quân 07 ngày (cho mùa thấp điểm) hoặc 01 tháng (cho mùa cao điểm)

-          Hạn chế tối đa việc thay đổi lịch bay. Bất kỳ sự thay đổi nào (thay đổi danh sách, ngày bay, giờ bay,....) đều khiến Quí khách bị tốn thêm tiền do qui định của hãng hàng không về điều kiện đi kèm của loại giá vé đã mua.

-          Quyết định xuất vé thật nhanh sau khi đã đặt vé bởi vì thời gian giữ chỗ rất ngắn (Vietnam Airlines: 24 giờ - Các hãng hàng không khác: tối đa 48 giờ)



Với phương châm "Quyền lợi của khách hàng là trên hết", đại lý vé máy bay Hoa Lư mong muốn cung cấp dịch vụ tốt nhất đến Quí khách và đồng hành cùng Quí khách trên tất cả các chặng bay.



Vui lòng liên hệ:

Công ty TNHH MTV TMDVDL Hoa Lư

350/2 Lê Văn Sỹ, phường 14, quận 3

Tel: 3500 9597    Fax: 3843 6397

Email: info@vemaybay.me


Hotlines:091 3939 123 - 090 2939 123

----------

